# Lice on goats



## Christina's Dream (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm new to goats and have a baby pygmy.  She has lice....  What can I put on her to clear this up??  I've done some online reading and know that people can't get goat lice...but don't I don't want her to have it.  I'm in Ontario Canada...so what do you suggest I use???


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 24, 2011)

..............


----------



## Goatmasta (Apr 24, 2011)

Ivomec


----------



## ksj0225 (Apr 24, 2011)

Python dust, Permectrin spray for the barn, burn the bedding,  and Ivomec.


----------



## Christina's Dream (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks so much... I'll get them to deliver it with my feed order on Tuesday.


----------



## elevan (Apr 24, 2011)

Ivomec 1% injected SQ at the labeled dosage for external parasites (ie: lice, mites).

I know how you feel...I just found lice yesterday on my boys  

Makes me itch just thinking about it.

You also will need to do a second treatment in 10-14 days to kill any newly hatched eggs.  Maybe even a third treatment depending on how bad they have the creepy crawlies.


----------



## helmstead (Apr 24, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Ivomec 1% injected SQ at the labeled dosage for external parasites (ie: lice, mites).
> 
> I know how you feel...I just found lice yesterday on my boys
> 
> ...


  (oral doses work fine, too)


----------



## elevan (Apr 24, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From my farm's experience when we don't have an internal parasite problem we find the injected route to be more effective and quicker.  But, yes the oral route will work too...but usually we have to do the third dose that way...every time we go injected we only have to do it twice.

I HATE lice, so the most effective route is the route I'll choose every time.

And you do need to treat the bedding with dust / spray or remove it and burn it.

Also be careful because you can transfer lice from one goat pen to another...because they can hitch a ride on YOU for up to 24 hours. They usually won't bite humans and can't live on us but they can survive off their host (goat) for 24 hours.


----------



## helmstead (Apr 24, 2011)

The idea that injecting or giving oral doses of ivermec affects internal and external parasites differently is bunk.  The drug MUST get into the bloodstream to do anything - and it gets into the bloodstream via both methods.

Of course, a more direct entry into the bloodstream is a given when injecting any drug, but still, ivermec given orally will have the goat lice-free within 12 to 24 hours.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 24, 2011)

Christina's Dream said:
			
		

> I'm new to goats and have a baby pygmy.  She has lice....  What can I put on her to clear this up??  I've done some online reading and know that people can't get goat lice...but don't I don't want her to have it.  I'm in Ontario Canada...so what do you suggest I use???


Where it is a baby pygmy, I too reccommend Y-Tex Python Dust .  Can be applied safely to *any age* of animal, where many other livestock insecticides cannot.


----------



## elevan (Apr 24, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> The idea that injecting or giving oral doses of ivermec affects internal and external parasites differently is bunk.  The drug MUST get into the bloodstream to do anything - and it gets into the bloodstream via both methods.
> 
> Of course, a more direct entry into the bloodstream is a given when injecting any drug, but still, ivermec given orally will have the goat lice-free within 12 to 24 hours.


Oh, I'm not a person that believes that the oral route doesn't work for external parasites.  I'm just saying that when we inject it the lice seem to start dying right away...whereas when we give it orally it takes a little longer to start killing (12-24 hours seems an accurate timeline).




			
				Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Where it is a baby pygmy, I too reccommend Y-Tex Python Dust .  Can be applied safely to any age of animal, where many other livestock insecticides cannot.


Guess I overlooked the "baby" part...How old is said baby?  Approx?  How much does she weigh?

My youngest buckling that I just dosed today is 30# and he was born 1/2/11 (he was a single)...the other was 30# too and born 11/1/2010 (he was a twin).  Our year old buck is 50#

I will say that when you inject the ivomec they tend to get a little squirmy afterward...I'm sure it must sting.

Our boys also crawled into our laps for some loving.


----------



## helmstead (Apr 24, 2011)

You can safely use ivermec orally on kids from newborn and up.  Youngest I've had to dose them is around 2 weeks old.


----------



## julieq (Apr 24, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> (oral doses work fine, too)


Agreed!  We had a buck shipped to us years ago and he had lice really bad.  Had our vet out to check him over and he injected him with Ivomec.  The poor guy screamed so badly that we chose to give the second treatment orally.  We've never seen that kind of pain with any injection besides Ivomec.  Not a nice thing to do to a goat who isn't feeling well anyway.


----------



## Christina's Dream (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the tips.  I'm going to get some Ivomec tomorrow (everything is closed today since it is Easter) and I"ll give orally since I've never done a needle before.

How old she is....I have no idea, and how much she weighs, ya not a clue either.  But the wieght part is easy to find out.

How much do I give her per pound orally..does anyone know???

Thanks for all the love and help


----------



## helmstead (Apr 24, 2011)

1 cc per 22 lbs


----------



## mistee (Apr 24, 2011)

omg,, i gave ivomec for first time sub Q to a couple of goats i took in for a friend that lost their farm.. they were hacking bad,, vet said lung worms...... OMG,, they freaked soooo bad.. scared the heck out of me,, i thought i killed them... they were biting at their sides,,, screaming,, laying down,, it only last a few minutes but still freaked me out,,,lol.   they r doing better,, coughing almost gone!

python dust worked  awesome for me!


----------



## GrowURown (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm not knocking any other ways of treating it...but we had the lice and that python dust stuff was SUPER easy...and it got rid of them...plus we dusted their bedding with it which I FEEL helped...just a feeling...and you can't dust bedding with injectable ivomec...just saying, no expert at all...but I liked the fact I didn't have to poke anyone with a needle too...once again...just saying...that dust idea is a winner in my book!


----------



## elevan (Apr 24, 2011)

mistee said:
			
		

> omg,, i gave ivomec for first time sub Q to a couple of goats i took in for a friend that lost their farm.. they were hacking bad,, vet said lung worms...... OMG,, they freaked soooo bad.. scared the heck out of me,, i thought i killed them... they were biting at their sides,,, screaming,, laying down,, it only last a few minutes but still freaked me out,,,lol.   they r doing better,, coughing almost gone!
> 
> python dust worked  awesome for me!


I know what you mean.  My ND buckling was doing somersults today when we gave him his shot...the other 2 just kept stomping their feet.  Poor little guys.


----------



## Christina's Dream (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok so she is 10.6lbs (according to the wii) so what I'll give her like .5cc orally.

Sound good to everyone???


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 25, 2011)

Christina's Dream said:
			
		

> Ok so she is 10.6lbs (according to the wii) so what I'll give her like .5cc orally.
> 
> Sound good to everyone???


 

Sounds right to me.

(I'd probably still sprinkle a little dust on her...I hate the creepy crawlies...)


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 25, 2011)

PS: I never had to do a second dusting... and still don't have a reoccurance of those nasty coat pests.


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (Apr 25, 2011)

I ran into this forum screaming and was about ready to post a flaming parasite hate thread before I fell into this one...

OMG BUGGGGGS!!


The first occurrence ever and It had to be on my first born little guy... 


I guess I need more needles to do all of them then. Pfft. What's the dosage again for young goats and their mothers? Milk withdrawl time? I have the injectable Ivomec (ivermectin) ready to go on your word forum goers!
I just want to be super clear so I'm not scouring the internet for a day before I get around to the injecting bit.

A handy schedule would be awesome too, as in "Do it today at this dose, then this many days later with this dose" etc.  Thanks for putting up with me...


----------



## elevan (Apr 25, 2011)

RabbleRoost Farm said:
			
		

> I ran into this forum screaming and was about ready to post a flaming parasite hate thread before I fell into this one...
> 
> OMG BUGGGGGS!!
> 
> ...


If you inject it then it's 1ml per 100# of goat given SQ...if you go the oral route it's 1ml per 22-30# of goat.



eta:  My bucklings crawled into our laps for loving after they were done with their aerobics after their injections.
They didn't want us to put them down.  When you inject it, it's really painful...so be prepared for them to freak out.





Sorry for the poor quality photo (camera phone)


----------



## sunfisher (Apr 25, 2011)

Where on the body do you inject it??  Thanks


----------



## elevan (Apr 25, 2011)

sunfisher said:
			
		

> Where on the body do you inject it??  Thanks


I do by the shoulder or high armpit area...seems to be the easiest place to get a "tent" of skin pulled up...and it's what my vet recommends for SQ injections.

eta:  If you look at the picture in post #23, it's about where my fingertips are...


----------



## sunfisher (Apr 25, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> sunfisher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can you do it IM? need to learn to pass it on to my husband..if the goats cry I wont be able to do it..I'm to much of a baby..


----------



## Christina's Dream (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok I have her 1/2cc orally, so fingers crossed the cootties are gone.


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeeouchie! I've heard under their armpit is the most painful place to put it... 
Yeah, I know it's uncomfortable when they get "stung" so I'm prepared. Thinking I'll probably go orally on the two little ones and give a shot for each of the moms.

So... Today they get it, and then like in two weeks again to kill any eggs that hatched? Double checking. Please and thank you.


----------



## elevan (Apr 25, 2011)

sunfisher said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IM would probably be much more painful than the SQ...

I would say just do the SQ or go with the higher dose and go orally if you don't think you can do the injection.


----------



## elevan (Apr 25, 2011)

Christina's Dream said:
			
		

> Ok I have her 1/2cc orally, so fingers crossed the cootties are gone.


Make sure you redo it in 10-14 days...this is an important step.


----------



## elevan (Apr 25, 2011)

RabbleRoost Farm said:
			
		

> Yeeouchie! I've heard under their armpit is the most painful place to put it...
> Yeah, I know it's uncomfortable when they get "stung" so I'm prepared. Thinking I'll probably go orally on the two little ones and give a shot for each of the moms.
> 
> *So... Today they get it, and then like in two weeks again to kill any eggs that hatched? Double checking. Please and thank you*.


Yes, it's very important to redose in 10-14 days to get any newly hatches creepy crawlies.  If you notice a lot of them then...I would redose a third time in another 10-14 days.


----------



## Christina's Dream (Apr 25, 2011)

I already have it written on my calander....Every 10 days for 3 doses total


----------



## AkTomboy (Apr 26, 2011)

Just picked up my new NDs, two does, three kids all one month old ~ all have lice!!!!  Any tips on kids who are all under 10lbs?


----------



## elevan (Apr 26, 2011)

AkTomboy said:
			
		

> Just picked up my new NDs, two does, three kids all one month old ~ all have lice!!!!  Any tips on kids who are all under 10lbs?


I would use the Ivomec orally.  Make sure you also treat the bedding they've exposed the lice to. eta: 0.5 ml / 10#

You'll also want to check them to make sure they are not anemic.  Lice can take a small, young goat to anemia very easily.  Red Cell is a good source of building iron.

eta:  Your goats should NOT be anemic...I forgot to say not    Thank you Livinwright Farm


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 26, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> AkTomboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*word in bold was inserted by me*


----------



## AkTomboy (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank you both ~ They will be treated today and I hope will be well on the way to being healthy


----------



## elevan (Apr 26, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oops!  Yeah, they definitely want the goats NOT to be anemic...good catch!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 26, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I got your back! I figured you meant to type it and your fingers typed faster than your brain could keep up... happens with me all the time!


----------



## jcooke1 (Apr 26, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> The idea that injecting or giving oral doses of ivermec affects internal and external parasites differently is bunk.  The drug MUST get into the bloodstream to do anything - and it gets into the bloodstream via both methods.
> 
> Of course, a more direct entry into the bloodstream is a given when injecting any drug, but still, ivermec given orally will have the goat lice-free within 12 to 24 hours.


I am very very new goat parent so I am trying to figure out all of this worming stuff because I hear conflicting information all over the place. Will ivermec orally take care of lung worms also or does that have to be given sq? Can lung worms be detected in a fecal sample? I am having fecal samples done on all four of my new goats probably this weekend but I am just trying to arm myself with all kinds of info for any of the million unexpecteds.


----------



## jcooke1 (Apr 26, 2011)

GrowURown said:
			
		

> I'm not knocking any other ways of treating it...but we had the lice and that python dust stuff was SUPER easy...and it got rid of them...plus we dusted their bedding with it which I FEEL helped...just a feeling...and you can't dust bedding with injectable ivomec...just saying, no expert at all...but I liked the fact I didn't have to poke anyone with a needle too...once again...just saying...that dust idea is a winner in my book!


My kids that I just got had lice too, so I gave everyone Ivomec. orally (for safe mesures, who knows what else is crawling on the inside too) and dusted them with the dust for cow's, pigs, and chickens, that my feed store recommended. They said it was just like python dust. Than changed out their bedding. So far seemed to clear the lice right up, the kids are less itchy and I don't see the crawly things on them. I will probably dust again around the 15 day mark just to be sure.

If anyone suggest differently please let me know because I am brand new to goats and their care and I am willing to accept any advice.


----------



## Goatmasta (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes Oral will take care of it...   No lung worms are not found in poo..


----------



## elevan (Apr 26, 2011)

jcooke1 said:
			
		

> helmstead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Either way with Ivomec for the lungworms.  They are not found on fecals.


----------



## elevan (Apr 26, 2011)

jcooke1 said:
			
		

> GrowURown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dusting will work...I just personally prefer not to have my goats accidentally breathing in the dust.  I remove them from the stall and remove bedding and dust and lay down new bedding. But I don't apply dust directly to my goats...that's just my practice, each farm needs to do what works for them.


----------



## jcooke1 (Apr 26, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> jcooke1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is a blood test used to identify lungworms? Are lungworms specific to certain areas like heartworm?


----------



## elevan (Apr 26, 2011)

jcooke1 said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clinical observations can be enough to diagnose
http://www.goatworld.com/articles/worms/lungworms_gwmf.shtml

_And I have to correct...the larvae can sometimes be found in fecals but not always._


----------



## jcooke1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you for the info elevan


----------

